# wooden floors and puppy legs...?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gosh, what a beautiful puppy! How about temporarily putting down a few inexpensive nonskid mats or even ones meant for the shower, til she gets her sea legs? I think it's unlikely she'll hurt herself, but one of our breeders taught us that trick for orthopedic safety, and now it's a routine part of "puppy protocol" around here.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We have an 11 week old and hardwood floors as well. We have a large area rug in the center of our living room. I notice when Duffy comes in from outdoors with slightly damp paws, he will sometimes slip and fall in the kitchen (linoleum floor). But doesn't have much trouble otherwise.

Maybe as she grows it will get better. You're going to keep the hardwood floors, right?! 

Best of luck, she is beautiful!

Kris


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Slip, Slide and Away!!!! It seems almost impossible to prevent. Wilson is loving his squeeks and chasing balls as well. I keep telling myself.... A bored puppy is a distructive puppy!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I have wood floors, and wood stairs, and Cody does slide when he's moving fast. He is 9 months now. I did put down some additional throw rugs with rubber backs when we first brought him home and still have some down. They help him get his footing and slow down. Our first golden Jake was brought up with the same floors and never had any problems.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with putting down some nonskid rugs, until the puppy is older. Slippery floors all the time are not good for growing joints.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I added carpeted stair treads to all the hardwood stairs and area rugs on the floors.

She's soooo cute!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with the rugs.. also you will find that the better you keep the fur trimmed between their paw pads, the more traction they will have. I know when my dogs start sliding around that its time to trim up their feet!


----------

